# Nature's Path



## alex08 (2 Dec 2017)

Following Roots and Grit, Nature's Path will have a more defined hardscape and hopefully i won't let it be covered to much.

I managed to get my hands on some more ferns and will also change the lighting and go for led.

Equipment :

° Aquarium : home made, 100x55x45cm 
° Lighting : 6x39w T5 (for now), soon to be 99,4w led 
° Filters : Hailea HF150 and Eheim 2322, both with lily pipes 
° CO2 : 2 bps with Tropica 3in1 diffuser 
° Twinstar : Yes 
° Heater : Hydor, external 
° Surface Skimmer : Eheim skim 350 

° Hardscape : Red Moore, Twinty Wood, Grey Mountain Stone 
° Soil, sand and gravel : Dennerle Scaper's Soil, Dennerle Plantahunter Burma, Dennerle Plantahunter Rio Xingu 

° Plants : 
-Aeschynomene fluitans 
-Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' 
-Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite' 
-Bolbitis heteroclita difformis (Bolbitis Mini) 
-Bucephalandra Brownie Brown 
-Ceratopteris thalictroides 
-Christmass moss 
-Eleocharis pusilla mini 
-Hemianthus glomeratus 
-Heteranthera zosterifolia 
-Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo" 
-Microsorum pteropus Needle Leaf 
-Microsorum pteropus mini 
-Microsorum pteropus 'trident' 
-Polygonum sp. "Kawagoeanum" 
-Phoenix moss 
-Rotala macrandra narrow leaf variegated


----------



## Enano_1 (2 Dec 2017)

It looks so natural, do you present this project to any competition??


----------



## alex08 (2 Dec 2017)

Enano_1 said:


> It looks so natural, do you present this project to any competition??


In 2018 for sure.


----------



## Enano_1 (2 Dec 2017)

You should have much look, but i dont think you need it

Good woodwork and rock work 

Thank for sharing


----------



## alex08 (3 Dec 2017)

Enano_1 said:


> Good woodwork and rock work


Thank you!


----------



## Zeus. (3 Dec 2017)

Nice hardscape


----------



## alex08 (3 Dec 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Nice hardscape


Thank you, Zeus!


----------



## nicpapa (3 Dec 2017)

Nice setup..
Be carefull stones are like places in circles... 
It dont look nauter this way ... 
Maybe if u add plants its change  alot.


----------



## alex08 (4 Dec 2017)

nicpapa said:


> Maybe if u add plants its change alot.


Exactly my point also. 
It'll look different, you'll see.


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Dec 2017)

Great hardscape and details.
Looking at your plant list this will look fantastic once planted up.


----------



## alex08 (5 Dec 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Great hardscape and details.
> Looking at your plant list this will look fantastic once planted up.


Thank you!
I'm always looking for a challenge and getting closer to the Nature style seems like a must for me, i just like it so much.


----------



## MattDear (5 Dec 2017)

Amazing scape.


----------



## alex08 (10 Dec 2017)

Some more details :























Thank you, Matt.


----------



## alex08 (16 Dec 2017)

Day 16 :


----------



## alex08 (24 Dec 2017)

*Day 23*, with just a few more spots to cover, everything was going as planed. 
I think this is also the first setup without brown algae, in a long time, so lucky me!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 Dec 2017)

It looks already very full and ready for iaplc shot 
Good work!


----------



## tam (24 Dec 2017)

Wow, really awesome. Love the detailed pics - half of them could be a 'scapes in their own right! 

I keep umm-ing about Bolbitis Mini - it looks great here, but I've read it doesn't actually like being submersed?


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

It is quite reminiscent of your old scape... If you're feeling adventurous, perhaps you may want to adjust to a diagonal path (instead of straight down the middle). But looking very nice!


----------



## alex08 (26 Dec 2017)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> It looks already very full and ready for iaplc shot
> Good work!


Thank you, Alexander!
It's still far from what i invision. Will definelty work to improve it and to keep the hardscape intact, not covered.



tam said:


> Wow, really awesome. Love the detailed pics - half of them could be a 'scapes in their own right!
> 
> I keep umm-ing about Bolbitis Mini - it looks great here, but I've read it doesn't actually like being submersed?


Thanks!
Bolbitis mini seems to do just fine for now, new leaves after losing a few during the first 2 weeks. I'll keep you guys posted.



Doubu said:


> It is quite reminiscent of your old scape... If you're feeling adventurous, perhaps you may want to adjust to a diagonal path (instead of straight down the middle). But looking very nice!


Thanks!
I might change some things in the weeks to come, if not with the help of some small plants, maybe ending up on working on the hardscape a little.


----------



## alex08 (31 Dec 2017)

End the year with a quick update, from day 1 to day 37 :





Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## alex08 (2 Jan 2018)

Pics from day 37 :


----------



## Digitalfiend (2 Jan 2018)

The tank looks awesome and really love the layout.  A small suggestion on the pics though.  I'd consider dialling back the post-processed DoF / blur that you're adding to the 3/4 perspective shots.  It feels distracting and muddies the lines of the tank and the plants; plus it makes me feel like I've got Vaseline in my eyes haha.  It really draws focus away from the tank.


----------



## alex08 (13 Jan 2018)

Here's day 41 of the setup, added the Rasboras, shrimps and snails.



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



Digitalfiend said:


> I'd consider dialling back the post-processed DoF


Will do that, i got the point.


----------



## Digitalfiend (14 Jan 2018)

Beautiful and very calming to look at.


----------



## alex08 (20 Jan 2018)

Day 51 teaser pics :


----------



## alex08 (27 Jan 2018)

Day 51 :


----------



## alex08 (4 Feb 2018)

More pics from day 51 :


----------



## Eduard18 (5 Feb 2018)

beautiful


----------



## alex08 (11 Feb 2018)




----------



## alex08 (25 Feb 2018)

Day 58 :


----------



## tam (25 Feb 2018)

It's looking really good, and those fish were the perfect choice they really set it off nicely without be so flashy they detract from the scape.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Feb 2018)

Really like the combination of different textures.


----------



## alex08 (31 Mar 2018)

Day 78 teaser :


----------



## CooKieS (31 Mar 2018)

Lovely


----------



## alex08 (6 Apr 2018)

Here's a set of pics from day 78 :


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2018)

Lovely.
Great photos.


----------



## aquacoen (6 Apr 2018)

Very nice journal! Great to see the development. 
Do you have an extra light source behind your tank? Or is it just the reflection on your wall? Creates a nice atmosphere.


----------



## alex08 (22 Apr 2018)

Thanks a lot, Coen!

I do have an extra light source behind the tank, i only use it when i take pics. It's 30w bulb (6500K). Seems to help a little.


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Apr 2018)

Lovely.


----------



## MJF90 (22 Apr 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## alex08 (28 Apr 2018)

Thank you! 

Here are some more :


----------



## alex08 (13 May 2018)

Some shrimp pics :


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2018)

Great journal tank looks amazing


----------



## alex08 (28 May 2018)

Day 112


----------



## aquacoen (28 May 2018)

Hi Alex, your tank is looking amazing!
Could you tell me more about what fertilizers you use? How often? Do you use tapwater? And do you perform a lot of waterchanges? Would be interesting to know. Thanks


----------



## TBRO (28 May 2018)

Stunning tank, particularly like the detail on the substrate. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (2 Jun 2018)

aquacoen said:


> Could you tell me more about what fertilizers you use? How often? Do you use tapwater? And do you perform a lot of waterchanges?



Hi there,

It's not a big secret, i did start this setup with Dennerle fertilizers and still use them. I did combine the daily fertilization with some macro DIY and some Flourish Advanced and it seems to do just fine. All in recomended doses.
I also use liquid carbon in the recomended daily dose.
For water changes i use only tap water and i change around 40-50% every weekend.

It did take me some time to get used to the led lighting, to figure out what suits this setup most.


----------



## alex08 (7 Jul 2018)

Back with an update, here's day 120 of this setup :














I haven't spent that much time on forums or Fb lately but will update as many times as possible.
I also got a new nano setup i'm working on, here's a glimpse :


----------



## alex08 (7 Jul 2018)

Back with an update, here's day 120 of this setup :














I haven't spent that much time on forums or Fb lately but will update as many times as possible.
I also got a new nano setup i'm working on, here's a glimpse :


----------



## Deano3 (8 Jul 2018)

what an amazing setup , absolutely stunning


----------



## FJK_12 (8 Jul 2018)

gorgeous setup!


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jul 2018)

Very nice tank, feeling very relaxed by looking at it.

Btw what's the awesome looking emersed plant on the last pic? Thanks


----------



## alex08 (19 Aug 2018)

Day 170 of this setup :



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

And this year's placement at IAPLC,  "394".







CooKieS said:


> what's the awesome looking emersed plant on the last pic?



Aeschynomene fluitans is the name, i also had it in other setups, just a beauty!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2018)

Looking good Alex, and congratulations on your ranking


----------



## CooKieS (19 Aug 2018)

Lovely, congrats!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Aug 2018)

Congrats


----------



## rebel (20 Aug 2018)

Can't see your pictures but maybe my virus scanner blocks it.


----------



## Ysiatis (20 Aug 2018)

Lovely tank ! Congratulations !


----------

